# Aufgabe:Programmanalyse



## sheabi (22. Feb 2021)

n = 3 ;
i = n - 1 ;
while i < 3 * n ;
        fprintf ( ‘%d\n’ , i) ;
        i = i + 1 ;
end

a) was gibt oben angegebenes Programm aus?
b) Geben Sie Matlab-Code an mit gleicher Funktionalität wie oben, jedoch mir einer *for- *Schleife statt *while.*
c) Wie muss die *for- *Schleife lauten, wenn nur die geraden Zahlen aus a) ausgegeben werden sollen?


----------



## mihe7 (23. Feb 2021)

Und weiter?


----------



## sheabi (23. Feb 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Und weiter?


wie kann man lösen


----------



## mihe7 (23. Feb 2021)

Indem man sich erst einmal hinsetzt und versucht, den Code zu verstehen. Dazu muss man auch wissen, um welche Programmiersprache es geht. Dann vollzieht man den Code ggf. per Hand nach (Zettel und Papier) und schon hat man a) gelöst. Für b) reicht es, den Unterschied zwischen for- und while-Schleife zu kennen und bei c) muss man ggf. ein klein wenig überlegen.


----------

